# Second-level domain as a primary NS server?



## Buck (Nov 30, 2021)

Is there anything in RFCs forbidding me from specifying something like this in NS records for *mydomain.com* (where both NS and the domain name are the same):

`mydomain.com 1.2.3.4
anotherdomain.com`

as compared to

`ns.mydomain.com 1.2.3.4
anotherdomain.com`

?


----------



## kalleboy (Nov 30, 2021)

No problem at all (I guess). You can set whatever name Glue records you wish to have. But why not separating it with a simple name (on the same IP)?


----------



## Buck (Nov 30, 2021)

I've heard something to the extent that to be able to function properly in this scenario, I'd basically have to modify the data for .com zone. Also SOA must not be the same as NS name. Not sure about those though.


----------



## kalleboy (Nov 30, 2021)

You might wish to check your DNS configuration and receive important tips about your config., online at: intodns.com


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 30, 2021)

In registrar you need to specify more than one NS. They accept up to 4 NS for better redundancy.


----------



## Buck (Nov 30, 2021)

I know all that of course. The question was whether it was possible to use NS equal to domain name as the primary when delegating said domain.


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 30, 2021)

__





						Technical requirements for authoritative name servers
					






					www.iana.org


----------

